

Ask HN:Alternative to archiving email on Gmail - isaacsu

I've got my email setup in such a way that all my email gets sent to an everyday email account, as well as a "backup/archive" Gmail account where nothing gets deleted.<p>Gmail's search has been the one thing that's kept my email archive useful vs. a stack of mail files in a folder.<p>My question is, what email archive/backup setups to HN'ers have?
======
owkaye
I use gmail accounts so all my mail gets sent there first. Then I use POP3 to
retrieve new messages as they arrive. I save the important downloaded messages
in kmail on my desktop computer and I delete the rest locally. If I ever
accidentally delete an important email locally I just login to the gmail web
interface and retrieve a new copy.

It's a good system because it archives all my email on the gmail server first,
saves copies of the important messages locally, and eliminates more than 99%
of my SPAM so I never have to deal with it.

------
thaumaturgy
I'm interested in this too. The setup I'm running at the moment isn't optimal,
and I've got a client that would like to have all of their email archived for
compliance / contractual purposes, but can't use Postini or other third
parties.

I've been playing with the idea of setting up a back-to-back email server rig,
which should do the trick, but it's really inelegant.

------
pierrefar
IMAP or POP3 download into a desktop client, with rules to filter messages
into local folders.

Do it in Thunderbird or another client that saves message folders in a decent
format (IIRC, Thunderbird uses mbox, which is quite a common text format).

